# Frozen veggies?



## lbb87 (Jul 27, 2006)

I've recently become obsessed with cooking on the grill (watching too much of the Food Network). So far I've only grilled some burgers, boneless chicken breasts, fried green tomatoes, and s'mores. Is there anything I can do with a bag of frozen vegetables? To be more specific, I'm talking about the bags that have a mix of broccoli, carrots, and cauliflower. Or the ones that have a mix of peapods, asparagus, mushrooms and carrots.

I'm sure there's something I can do with them but I don't know what. I really want to do vegetable kabobs but I'm out of fresh vegetables. The produce stores are out of the way so I don't know when I'll ever get there.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 27, 2006)

lbb87 said:
			
		

> I've recently become obsessed with cooking on the grill (watching too much of the Food Network). So far I've only grilled some burgers, boneless chicken breasts, fried green tomatoes, and s'mores. Is there anything I can do with a bag of frozen vegetables? To be more specific, I'm talking about the bags that have a mix of broccoli, carrots, and cauliflower. Or the ones that have a mix of peapods, asparagus, mushrooms and carrots.
> 
> I'm sure there's something I can do with them but I don't know what. I really want to do vegetable kabobs but I'm out of fresh vegetables. The produce stores are out of the way so I don't know when I'll ever get there.


 
I don't think I'd try grilling them directly as they wouldn't be firm in texture. Hmmmmm.........Maybe you can make a grill packet with the veggies......spray the foil with non stick spray first then add the veggies and  S & P, fresh garlic and lemon pepper and seal them up in alum foil and cook them that way.  I've never tried this before so I have no clue what the texture would be like though. Let us know what you come up with though I'm curious.  I'm hope people that grill regularly will chime in and tell you if this will work or not before you waste your time.


----------



## Hades (Sep 8, 2006)

The brocoli, cauliflower and carrot mix sound like they would make a good base for a pasta or rice salad on the side.  Or you could use them in veggie burgers and BBQ the burgers.  I don't realy see any other immediate use for them in a BBQ setting.


----------



## FryBoy (Sep 8, 2006)

Why on Earth would you buy frozen veggies to do on the grill? Fresh is better in every way, and some are extremely easy to cook on the grill. 

Asparagus is great on the grill -- check this thread: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f35/asparagus-on-the-grill-24694.html#post294963

Green, red and yellow peppers are also great -- just coat with olive oil, add a little salt, and grill until they start to soften and develop black spots. 

Onions are marvelous -- peel and cut into 3/4" slices, oil, salt and pepper, and grill until very soft. 

Potatoes: buy the very small ones and skewer several, oil, salt & pepper, and grill about 20 to 30 minutes. Or buy larger ones, preferably a long, evenly shaped Russet, cut in half lengthwise, then in half lengthwise again, and in half lengthwise once more (8 long wedge-shaped pieces); oil, salt, pepper, grill for 30 minutes, turning every 5 or 10 minutes until well browned. 

Eggplant: Japanese are best -- cut in half lengthwise, marinate in a little soy sauce and sesame oil, and grill about 5 minutes per side. Or grill slices of the big eggplants. 

Summer Squash: Crook neck or patty pan -- split in half, oil, S&P, grill until marks appear and slightly soft, turning now and then. 

Can't think of anything else right now.


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 8, 2006)

well I don't know where ibb87 lives but not every place has the vegie availability of California.  However, I agree about avoiding frozen veggies if possible.  The freezing does break down the cell walls and they do turn mushy.  

THere is almost always something that can be grilled: corn, romain lettuce is great grilled btw!, those mentioned above, even some fruits like peaches respond well.

Frozen corn on the cob would work, small frozen potatoes would skewer ok once a bit thawed.  pearl onions, etc


----------



## outdoorcook (Jan 1, 2007)

I agree with FryBoy--stick with fresh vegetables.  Corn on the cob is great on the grill.  I love cutting potatoes into wedges, tossing them with a little olive oil, sprinkling with a favorite seasoning, and then grilling them until done.  Serve with sour cream.  

Grilling baskets can be used to grill small pieces of vegetables.  Flavor the vegetables with a seasoning (rosemary, thyme, marjoram, etc) and olive oil and then grill in the basket.  There are many delicious ways to cook vegetables on the grill.


----------

